# Hungarian Vizsla Cross Lab looking for a loving Home



## redpaw123 (Aug 3, 2011)

Hungarian Vizsla Cross Lab looking for a loving Home. Orin is 3 years old and is not happy in kennels, he is a very affectionate loving dog who adores human company. He can be walk with other dogs however he needs to be focused with a ball as he can sometime be dominate with other dogs. He needs to be homed as an only dog. Orin will make a fantastic companion for an active owner. Orin will need some training to adapt into pet dog life but he is a loving boy well worth the effort.

Please check out are Red Paw Re homing Page on Facebook or see are blog RED PAW REHOMING to see some pictures of Orrin and see how are re-homing process works.

[email protected]
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Red-Paw-Re-homing/224280437614245#!/pages/Red-Paw-Re-homing/224280437614245?sk=wall


----------

